

Ask HN: What tasks do you regularly automate or use digital assistance for? - vishalchandra

Do you regularly use Siri or any other digital assistant (e.g. Jarvis) or automation services like IFTTT, Alfred and for what ?
======
dalerus
I use Zapier a lot for automation.

Auto sync my business contacts to Insightly, GitHub issues for an open source
project to a Trello board,Gumroad contacts to my MailChimp list, to name a few

------
adamkochanowicz
The keyboard dictation feature in iOS is indispensable to me. It's about
90-95% accurate which is just enough for me to be able to generate any written
communication faster.

------
hotgoldminer
Client followups. Deliverables.

